# North Georgia!



## lunchmeat

Any events happening in north Georgia area?


----------



## chuck45

im in southeast Tn. what part of NGA are you? If you wanna put a meet together i'd be intrested.


----------



## Thom71gt

Don't you mean "meat"?    

I'm in Cumming, GA....  Might be interested.


----------



## lunchmeat

in in ringgold


----------



## rablack21

I'm in Soddy Daisy. I would be interested.


----------



## banjo

I'm over in Alpharetta GA


----------



## bill ace 350

banjo said:


> I'm over in Alpharetta GA


Hey Banjo, what banjo(s) do you pick/frail/clawhammer?

I am a beginner......


----------

